# XC Hardtail Build - Canyon Exceed CF SLX



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

A couple years ago I saw an article on a cycling internet page about the Canyon Exceed CF SLX frame and by the time I finish reading it I decided to do a WW project based on this particular frame.

I thought it was an incredible frame in many aspects including modern geometry and value for money, weighing the same if not less than frames that would cost double the price. When I bought it and saw it in the flesh it was clear that it's build quality is top notch. I spent some time researching and sourcing for all the parts I wanted to use on it. Finally, I got (almost) all the parts to do it and last weekend I begun building the bike.

I will take detailled scale pictures of all the parts, bits and pieces I use on it, but at this moment I have only a tabletop scale and later I will buy a precison scale to weigh the smaller/lighter parts.
Starting with a "S" size bare frame, stripped of all bolts, covers, seatpost clamp, front derailleur adapter and derailleur hanger. Weight 850g:


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

First part I installed in the Canyon frame was a Race Face Next SL G4 170mm Carbon Crankset and 32T Chainrinring and it's respective BB92 bottom bracket not using the plastic sleeve that comes with it and saved some weight in the process (it is meant for sealing the BB bearings against water ingress but it´s design is very poor in my opinion):








Race Face Next SL Crank Arms: 369g








Cinch 32T DM chain ring: 71g








Cinch BB92 bottom Bracket Bearings: 57g








Useless plastic BB sleeve: 14g


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

Ill definitely be following this build. I really like the Exceed, even the factory build 8.0 or 7.0 Pro Race is an excellent bike for the $.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

jbell said:


> Ill definitely be following this build. I really like the Exceed, even the factory build 8.0 or 7.0 Pro Race is an excellent bike for the $.


Yes I Agree with you! Even the Canyon Exceed's complete bike options are a good deal IMO but as I know myself I wouldn't rest until I changed every single component of it until I got to the last bolt. This way I would end up expending even more so I decided to buy the frame only!


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Stonerider said:


> Nice! I can't wait to see the finished product.


Me too!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Subscribed - love build threads!

Re the BB, isn't the sleeve also about providing some support for the cup assembly, and mitigate creaks? I can't speak to the design on the one you have, but I've been using a Chris King PF30 with a similar sleeve and it has been bulletproof.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Subscribed - love build threads!
> 
> Re the BB, isn't the sleeve also about providing some support for the cup assembly, and mitigate creaks? I can't speak to the design on the one you have, but I've been using a Chris King PF30 with a similar sleeve and it has been bulletproof.


The Cinch BB92 BB Sleeve barely touches the bearings and is really flimsy I doubt it offers any support to the Bottom Bracket bearings at all. It is a really bad design and seems like an afterthought over other manufacturer's BB92-30 BB's (see THM clavicula and Rotor that do not have any sleeve)


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Headset upper Assembly*

Comparing the 3 headset upper assembly options that I found most interesting, the cane creek 40 series (came along with the frame), the Cane Creek AER Hybrid Steel/aluminum bearing and the Extralite UltraTop 41 we have a clear winner for lower weight, but the durability only time will tell

Following Are Cane Creek 40 Series / Canyon Branded upper headset assembly components from lightest to heaviest:








Dust cover levelling washers: 2g








Compression washer: 2g








Dust cover: 2g








41mm Cane Creek 40 Series angular contact bearing: 20g








Canyon IPU Dust cap: 22g

Cane Creek / Canyon Upper headset Assembly total weight: 48g

I have the option to use the AER bearing that is quite a bit lighter than the 40 series one but I would have to use all the other heavy headset parts








41mm Cane Creek AER Series angular contact bearing: 13g

Now the Extralite UltraTop 41 headset:








Dust Cover + compression washer combo: 2g








41mm radial micro bearing: 10g

There are 2 o-rings that are used to seal it but they do not even register in my 1g resolution tabletop scale, so I will assume they weight 1g and add it to the total weight.

Extralite UltraTop 41 total weight: 13g

Weight ranking:

1 - Extralite UltraTop 41: .......................................13g
2 - CC / Canyon with AER bearing:...........................41g
2 - CC / Canyon with 40 bearing:...........................48g

It is incredible to save so much weight from such a small part!


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Headset lower assembly*

Again, 03 options for the headset lower assembly, let´s compare:








52mm Cane Creek 40 Series bearing: 28g








Cane Creek crown race: 15g








52mm Cane Creek AER Series Bearing: 21g








51mm Extralite SS bearing: 23g








Extralite crown race (alloy part): 4g








Extralite crown race plastic part: 2g

Lower headset assembly totals;

1 - Extralite Ultra Bottom 51-52: 27g (1g imprecision I weighed it all togheter)
2 - Cane Creek AER: 36g
3 - Cane Creek 40: 43g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Stem - Extralite HyperStem O12 80mm*

No second thoughts about the stem as this aluminium Extralite HyperStem O12 is lighter and cheaper in its 80mm length (190 Euros MSRP, 68g) than carbon stems like MCFK Vorbau (300 Euros MSRP, 75g) and AX Lightness Rigid (about 600 euros MSRP OUCH!!!, 68g )








Extralite HyperStem O12 80mm: 67g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Frame bits*

The necessary frame bits:

- BB cable guide;
- Derailleur hanger and bolt;
- left frame cover;
- right frame cover;
- frame cover bolts;








BB Cable guide and bolt: 7g








Derailleur Hanger (direct mount): 21g








hanger bolt: 2g








Right (blind) frame cover: 2g








Left (for 1 hose and 1 housing) frame cover: 3g








Cover bolts (4x): 2g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Brakes*

I will be using the XTR M9000 brakes. They are a light and reliable option








XTR M9000 front brake full length hose: 190g








XTR M9000 rear brake full length hose: 205g








hose segments taken off after shortening (empty): 14g

Weight of the brake system after hose shortening, also subtract the mineral oil (calculating the discarded mineral oil quantity inside of the cut hose segments. Mineral oil weight should be about 1,26g for shimano BH-90 internal hose diameter of 2.1mm) and adding the weight of a new olive and hose end (2g that were cut from the original and had to be replaced):

190 + 205 - 14 - 1,26 + 2 = *381,74g*


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Suspension fork*

2017 Fox SC Boost / Tapered / Remote (yeah I know the non-remote version is lighter but this bike is meant to be light without making any performace or usability sacrifices!)








2017 Fox Step Cast Boost 29" cut steerer: 1.326g








Kabolt 15x110mm bolt on axle: 36g








3 position remote body: 30g








Remote noodle guide (aluminum): 10g

The steerer was already cut from another build and will be cut even more in the upcoming days. The remote cable and housing that were installed were too short for this build and had to be discarded so I will be dimensioning and installing them later today after work and the daily bike ride!

Weight 2017 FOX 32 SC Boost: 1326 + 36 + 30 + 10 = *1.405g*


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Build progression*

Some build progression pictures, so the thread don't get to boring with scale pictures only! it has a few temporary parts like a cheap seatpost and porky canyon seatpost clamp to hang it on the stand.








This is what I call a "slammed" headset!








BB92 and crankset detail








CNC machining at its finest








It's looking like a bicycle already








3/4 view








Front Cockpit view








rear cockpit view


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Bar and grips*

Also from Extralite, the Hyper Bar UL2 and HyperGrips both lightest in their classes.








Extralite HyperBar UL2 700mm: 87g








Extralite HyperGrips (with end plugs): 11g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Transmission*

It will be 1x11v. For now I will be using Shimano XTR M9000 with an Yaban chain and SRAM X01 10-42 Cassette. However I got an SRAM XX1 Eagle 1x12s and even an XTR/XX 1x10s to use on the bike on demand when I need it depending on the activity (training or racing) and the terrain.








Shimano XTR M9000gs rear derailleur: 211g







Shimano XTR M9000 Shifter / Polymer cable: 121g








SRAM X01 XG1195 11s 10-42 Cassette: 264g








Yaban SLA110 11s Chain: 251g

The housing for the transmission consists of about 70cm of Jagwire XEX-SL housing ( 17,58 g/m ) thereby 12,3g. The chain will be shortened when installed.

Individual weights:

- Cassette .......................................... 264,0g
- Chain .............................................. 251,0g
- Rear Derailleur ................................. 211,0g
- Shifter and cable .............................. 121,0g
- Housing .......................................... 12,3g

Transmission weight: *859,30g*


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good build - especially appreciate the continued scale shots!

I received a lot of questions re the intermix of XTR shifting and SRAM cassette - no issues for me over several seasons.

I'm unfamiliar with the Yaban chain. Anything special to know about it? (Is it black, or just heavily lubed out of the bag?)


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Good build - especially appreciate the continued scale shots!
> 
> I received a lot of questions re the intermix of XTR shifting and SRAM cassette - no issues for me over several seasons.
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with the Yaban chain. Anything special to know about it? (Is it black, or just heavily lubed out of the bag?)


Yeah fortunately they share the same cog spacing, so we can mix and match as we like to obtain weight and or personal preference goals regarding a bike transmission. The reason I think the Yaban chain is interesting is beacuse it is a very cheap but has top of the line characteristics. It is black like the ultra expensive KMC X11SL DLC but costs the same as a regular KMC X11SL, and has hollow pins and plates.

The gunk in the picture is old Squirt Lube. It was stored for a long time coated in Squirt lube (not a good idea), I will clean it in mineral spirits and give it a fresh coat lube before installing it (I do remove the factory grease from every new chain before installation)


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Coming along nicely! Love watching lack-of-mass builds! 

Subbed as also to follow along with the PF92 BB choice and shell elimination... 
Had you thought of using another shell-less BB option as from Enduro or Wheels or the like?


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Noclutch said:


> Coming along nicely! Love watching lack-of-mass builds!
> 
> Subbed as also to follow along with the PF92 BB choice and shell elimination...
> Had you thought of using another shell-less BB option as from Enduro or Wheels or the like?


No, I haven't considered using other BB's as the Race Face BB92-30 fits my requirements (light and cheap) and does the job. I just observed that the other manufacturer's BB93-30 BB´s are the exact same design sans sleeve. The BB is a wear part and needs to be replaced often so, there is no reason to use an expensive BB IMO.


----------



## pamoreira (Jan 6, 2016)

Leo_camargos said:


> No, I haven't considered using other BB's as the Race Face BB92-30 fits my requirements (light and cheap) and does the job. I just observed that the other manufacturer's BB93-30 BB´s are the exact same design sans sleeve. The BB is a wear part and needs to be replaced often so, there is no reason to use an expensive BB IMO.


I've used the Raceface BB with my Next SL cranks but they didn't last long. Switched to Enduro, and it's definitely an improvement. Only reason I'd keep the RF would be for the sleeve, but since you ditched it I would seriously consider going for Enduro when you need to change.

Nice build, subscribed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

pamoreira said:


> I've used the Raceface BB with my Next SL cranks but they didn't last long. Switched to Enduro, and it's definitely an improvement. Only reason I'd keep the RF would be for the sleeve, but since you ditched it I would seriously consider going for Enduro when you need to change.
> 
> Nice build, subscribed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Advice taken pamoreira! I will use an enduro BB as soon as I wear out this RF one. Thanks.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Top cap, bolt and star nut*

A heavy duty carbon expander is used to adjust headset play and then taken out and replaced with an Extralite HyperCap and Ultrastar III just to cover the top of the steering tube. There is an even lighter solution. Stay tuned for future updates!








Heavy duty carbon expander, top cap and bolt: 43g








Extralite UltraStar III (substitutes the star nut): 6g








Extralite HyperCap and Bolt: 3g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Seatpost and Seatclamp*

Found a new and very interesting seatpost from Darimo Carbon, lighter and cheaper than the previous benchmark the Schmolke TLO. Same goes fot the seatpost clamp, the MT Zoom, cheap and very light.








MT Zoom 31.8 Seatpost Clamp: 6.68g








Darimo 3k Matte carbon 350 x 30.9mm Seatpost with little wood pieces to holt it toghether : 94g








Seatpost without the wood pieces: 92g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Pedals*

Shimano XTR M9000 clipless pedals. those will be in the bike while I wait for the the Xpedo M-Force 4 Ti one's to arrive.








Shimano XTR M9000 pedals: 306g








X-Pedo M-Force 4 Ti (old picture): 228g


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

87 gram carbon bar? Holy moly. My Niner carbon bar is 250 grams. Love those X-Pedo pedals. 

Curious what you're going to do for wheels. 

Have you seen the NEWMEN or Syntace hubs? They're pretty light and use the DT ratchet type system while being more exotic than DT Swiss.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

Darimo bars are even lighter and cheaper than the UL2s. Mine is a real shortie and only weighs 57g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

poynt said:


> Darimo bars are even lighter and cheaper than the UL2s. Mine is a real shortie and only weighs 57g
> 
> View attachment 1187167


No it is not.

Darimo 700mm: 92g (site)
Extralite HB UL2: 87g (scale)


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Schulze said:


> 87 gram carbon bar? Holy moly. My Niner carbon bar is 250 grams. Love those X-Pedo pedals.
> 
> Curious what you're going to do for wheels.
> 
> Have you seen the NEWMEN or Syntace hubs? They're pretty light and use the DT ratchet type system while being more exotic than DT Swiss.


Yes I have seen those hubs but nothing beats Extralite hubs (74g F / 168g R)!


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Well he does show a scale and no reason to lie. So it is actually:

Darimo: 57g (scale)
Extralite: 87g (scale)


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Schulze said:


> Well he does show a scale and no reason to lie. So it is actually:
> 
> Darimo: 57g (scale)
> Extralite: 87g (scale)


Ok

Extralite: 87g (700mm)
Darimo: 57g (unknown dimension)

Enviado de meu SM-G935F usando Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I must admit that 57g is the lightest bar I've ever seen. It must be cut very short.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

phlegm said:


> I must admit that 57g is the lightest bar I've ever seen. It must be cut very short.


Crossing data between the weights table in Darimo site and the bar on the scale it's length must be 434mm


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Tires*

Schwalbe tires. I will test, Thunder Burt 2.1, Rocket Ron 2.25 and a combination between the two of them ( RR Front and TB Rear) back to back for a few rides and see what works best for the condidions in the region I ride. Both bought in the new Addix LiteSkin Trim and surprisingly I found those to be lighter than the old "non addix" versions of the same tires:








Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO Addix Speed Liteskin 29 x 2.25" sample 1: 554g








Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO Addix Speed Liteskin 29 x 2.25" sample 2: 548g








Schwalbe Thunder Burt EVO Addix Speed Liteskin 29 x 2.1" sample 1: 429g








Schwalbe Thunder Burt EVO Addix Speed Liteskin 29 x 2.1" sample 2: 424g


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Not bad in terms of weight consistency. I have an ongoing gripe as to why the same tires from the same facility can be +/- 50g, or even more!

On a related note, you may find the reviews on these tires interesting - I have no affiliation:
https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

Leo_camargos said:


> Crossing data between the weights table in Darimo site and the bar on the scale it's length must be 434mm


it is actually 555mm


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

poynt said:


> it is actually 555mm


Quite light indeed!

Enviado de meu SM-G935F usando Tapatalk


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Wheels*

Time to build some wheels! The most time consuming part of putting a bike together! I built the wheels myself using Extralite hubs, Pillar Mega Lite SS Spokes, DT Swiss 14gx2.0mm Nipples, Notubes Crest mk3 rims and the rest will be described bellow








Front hub: Extralite HyperBoost 32h: 76.71g








Rear hub: Extralite HyperRear 32h: 162.42g








Front rim: Notubes Crest mk3 372g








Rear Rim Notubes Crest mk3: 360g








64 Pillar Mega Lite SS Spokes:273.28g (just 8 on the scale)








64 DT Swiss 2.0x14g nipples: 21.76g (just 32 on the scale)


----------



## zinedrei (Apr 13, 2009)

excellent choice of hubs. been trying to convince myself to get a pair as well.

may i ask why go for Crest MK3s?
is the decision based solely on the weight or other factors as well?

looking forward to the build completion


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

zinedrei said:


> excellent choice of hubs. been trying to convince myself to get a pair as well.
> 
> may i ask why go for Crest MK3s?
> is the decision based solely on the weight or other factors as well?
> ...


Yes nice hubs indeed but the sealing is sacrificed in the name of the extreme weight savings. But these hubs, specially the rear one, are unmatched by anything else regarding weight. I chose the Crest mk3 just to complete the build for now. They are easy and cheap to get were I live and are very light for the price. The best one i can think of now are the Grigio carbonio RS-L 2018 (265g each) but they are too expensive (1.200 usd each). Maybe I will change the rims down the road to the Crest CB7 carbon (320g each) or the new chinese oem (280g) they are selling now.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Leo_camargos said:


> Yes nice hubs indeed but the sealing is sacrificed in the name of the extreme weight savings. But these hubs, specially the rear one, are unmatched by anything else regarding weight. I chose the Crest mk3 just to complete the build for now. They are easy and cheap to get were I live and are very light for the price. The best one i can think of now are the Grigio carbonio RS-L 2018 (265g each) but they are too expensive (1.200 usd each). Maybe I will change the rims down the road to the Crest CB7 carbon (320g each) or the new chinese oem (280g) they are selling now.


If you changed the rims down the line, you may not be able to reuse the spokes. Given that the spokes are so expensive, it may make sense to give carbon rims a try. But since you have already purchased the spokes in the designated lengths, it might be too late for you to do so now.

The Light Bicycle XC rims are claimed 285g for 27.5". A pair cost me USD670, shipped to Malaysia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Neat.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

Carbofans do lots of rims at different widths, the lightest 27.5" being a 255g claimed 22 ID rim at $384 pair


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Wow. Checked out Canyon's site, and that is a near perfect looking HT. I just can't get around it not-being boost. Sorry, you've probably already heard that and factored it in.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*280g T800 29" Carbon Rims*



joeadnan said:


> If you changed the rims down the line, you may not be able to reuse the spokes. Given that the spokes are so expensive, it may make sense to give carbon rims a try. But since you have already purchased the spokes in the designated lengths, it might be too late for you to do so now.
> 
> The Light Bicycle XC rims are claimed 285g for 27.5". A pair cost me USD670, shipped to Malaysia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a new "light" model rim from china now that is very interesting. It has 27 external / 22 external widths, is made of T800 carbon fiber and is hookless. Type "280g 29 carbon rim" on Aliexpress and you will find it in many supplyers. The cheapest I found was USD 440.00 for a pair with international shipping included. Very reasonably priced in my opinion.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Miker J said:


> Wow. Checked out Canyon's site, and that is a near perfect looking HT. I just can't get around it not-being boost. Sorry, you've probably already heard that and factored it in.


I absolutely do not care about it not beeing boost. Boost is supposed to improve the rear wheel ridgity and shorten the chainstays. It really improves those atributes of the bike but the improvements are so small that maybe you do not even notice it while riding your bike or racing. The new Boost standard mostly is just a marketing gimmick to make you buy a new frame, chainring rear hub, spokes.... basically a whole lot of parts that go along with the boost frame in order for it to work. And the bicycle industry keep repeating this "new standards" strategy year after year to take more money from us!


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with Leo on the boost spacing being a market gimmick (on an xc hardtail at least) but I have to admit it would be nice to be able to swap wheels with my other race/trail bike (Kona Hei Hei race DL )who is boost front and rear. 
It would make an high-end wheelset a much better investment. Damn new standards!


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

joeadnan said:


> If you changed the rims down the line, you may not be able to reuse the spokes. Given that the spokes are so expensive, it may make sense to give carbon rims a try. But since you have already purchased the spokes in the designated lengths, it might be too late for you to do so now.
> 
> The Light Bicycle XC rims are claimed 285g for 27.5". A pair cost me USD670, shipped to Malaysia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a spoke theading machine. Crest mk3's have the largest ERD of all of my 3 rim options. I can lengthen the threads / cut the spokes to fit smaller ERD rims (I already done it in other wheelsets and worked very well) but not the other way around.

Enviado de meu SM-G935F usando Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Leo_camargos said:


> I absolutely do not care about it not beeing boost. Boost is supposed to improve the rear wheel ridgity and shorten the chainstays. It really improves those atributes of the bike but the improvements are so small that maybe you do not even notice it while riding your bike or racing. The new Boost standard mostly is just a marketing gimmick to make you buy a new frame, chainring rear hub, spokes.... basically a whole lot of parts that go along with the boost frame in order for it to work. And the bicycle industry keep repeating this "new standards" strategy year after year to take more money from us!


Sort of agree on the boost. Probably not necessary on a XC bike. Personally I've not moved over to boost as I didn't like the idea. Its just the resale thing. My hubs are all built up on 275 wheels, but if I had a wheel set to fit that frame I'd buy it myself.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Miker J said:


> Sort of agree on the boost. Probably not necessary on a XC bike. Personally I've not moved over to boost as I didn't like the idea. Its just the resale thing. My hubs are all built up on 275 wheels, but if I had a wheel set to fit that frame I'd buy it myself.


I got your point!


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

subscribed!


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Wheels*

Wheels laced, tensioned and roughly trued. Lightweight bladed spokes like the Pillar Mega Lite SS I am using here are a PITA to build and to true but after the wheel is ajusted they are very strong and high performing parts as they reduce rotating weight. I will ride them a couple times to seat the spokes and nipples and give them the final truing, here goes some pictures of them before and after installing tubeless tape and valves.








Starting to lace the front wheel








Truing the Rear Wheel








Front wheel without tapes or valves








Front wheel radial side detail








rear wheel no valve or tape








rear wheel with valve and tape

Final Weights:

Front Wheel ........................................... 593g
Rear Wheel ............................................ 672g

Front wheel with tape and valve ................ 603g
Rear Wheel with tape and valve ................ 682g


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Almost ready!*

I've just finished the bike yesterday and installed some heavy tubes to test the bike. With the heavy tubes (215g each) a 2.25 Rocket Ron LS up front and a 2.1 Thunder Burt LS rear the bike came up with a very respectable weight. After setting it up tubeless it will drop another 270g (0.6 lbs).








Almost Done, I still have to set it up tubeless and set the propper seat tilt and height








First time out of the shop!








7.62 kg or 16.8 pounds with cheap tubes


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

That is a very good weight and a good looking bike.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

That's pretty damn light! Great job dude.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Schulze said:


> That is a very good weight and a good looking bike.


Thanks! I will post some new pictures of it as soon as I have some spare time.


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Impressive build, very nice bike! :thumbsup:
also thanks for sharing all the details


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

OP: great looking bike. I just purchased an Extralite Stem and bar. I read that some people experience bar slipping with this stem. Have you had any issues!

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

